# Does therapy help?



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey everyone. I have finally pushed aside my pride and decided to talk to a doctor about my SA and GAD and the problems its causing in my life. I figure I may be asked to go through therapy. For those of you who have been through therapy, has it helped you?? 

Thanks!


----------



## sickgirl787 (Feb 28, 2007)

I really don't want to discourage you from therapy because everybody is different and it might help you, especially if you get a good therapist, but in my experience: no. Therapy didn't help me. My first therapist just spouted meaningless cliches at me and my second made me obsess over my problems and just made me worse.

I think you're taking such a positive step and I wish you the best of luck! Let us know how it works out!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My first therapist helped me a lot. But then I think I was in a position where I was fairly easy to help. I guess it depends on your situation but you should try it just like you might try some new meds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It helped me a lot, Ted Ginn, and still does. I can talk through what is bothering me and receive help on what to do. The rest is up to me. Even if it isn't long-term, I think it will help .


----------



## ted_ginn (Nov 15, 2005)

:thanks for the replies!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yah, it helps. My therapist is so sweet, understanding, and compassionate. She always tries to lift me up and makes me feel so much better about myself. She also gives me techniques for handling anxiety, as well as advice for other things going on in my life. So, therapy is good. At the very least, it's nice to have somebody to talk to.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No, it made me feel worse.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Does therapy help?*

I have to admit that my first two therapists made me feel worse.

My third and current therapist is not ideal, however, for the first time in my experience with therapy, I have gone away from some sessions feeling like I did a good thing by talking about my problems. I'll see if it does any major changes for me, but so far I get a lot from just being able to talk to someone every week. It's easier to keep up good habits.


----------

